# Okra?



## eargirly (Sep 20, 2008)

So, as I prepared a fine batch of fried okra last night, it occurred to me that the slimy water may have some benefits?  I have done my digging on google on the topic, but don't find very thorough information on it.  Best I can find is that it goes bad quickly, but is high in nutrients.  Seems more of a drying agent than a moisturizer, perhaps?  Might be nice in a face soap for oily skin? 

So, a question for you all.  Have any of you ever considered this?  Anyone tried it?  If it does have a tendency to spoil fast, what option could be used as a sort of preservative? 

Am I thinking outside the box here or should they go ahead and put me back in the box and pad the walls?  

~ear


----------



## beachgurl (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know.  I can't eat the stuff and try to avoid looking at it.  I didn't even know it existed until I married a Southerner.  I can't even eat it fried ...lol


----------



## eargirly (Sep 20, 2008)

I did a lot of looking and digging and finally put in the right search words to come up with this!

http://www.lush.co.uk/products/Okra_2913.aspx

Maybe I am not crazy after all!  wheeeee!

~ear


----------



## SimplyE (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck and let us know how it turns out!  Sounds interesting, to say the least!


----------



## Tam (Sep 20, 2008)

*Save a padded room for me!*

There must have been a weird wind blowing yesterday because I also made okra (red dwarf variety) and I TOO wondered about the slick feel it left on my hands and how to get that into soap!  My hands still had that slick feeling even after a second rinse.  

I'll check out the link.

The okra was great btw!


----------



## Rebelshope (Sep 20, 2008)

beachgurl said:
			
		

> I don't know.  I can't eat the stuff and try to avoid looking at it.  I didn't even know it existed until I married a Southerner.  I can't even eat it fried ...lol



I second that!


----------



## digit (Sep 22, 2008)

eargirly said:
			
		

> So, as I prepared a fine batch of fried okra last night, it occurred to me that the slimy water may have some benefits?
> Am I thinking outside the box here or should they go ahead and put me back in the box and pad the walls?


 Wasn't I supposed to come to dinner at your house that night?     I LOVE fried okra.

Thinking outside the box is how the best things come to light. Looks like the Lush lotion used an infusion, but infused in what? They also used nettles, which is fab. I wonder if you made an extract with the okra, that it would retain the goodies? And what are the goodies that make it wonderful? Is it the fruit, seeds, rest of the plant?

Give it a try and keep us updated. You have stirred my curiosity up with this one. I don't know if calling it Okra lotion would have a wide appeal to many people.     

Digit


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I would definately try it. I can't stand the taste of okra but if it had any benefit in soaps I wouldn't hesitate to use it. I would puree it and add it at trace. Please keep us posted!


----------



## eargirly (Sep 22, 2008)

*More results in findings*

Well, once I get on something, I can't seem to let it go.  (And I have a plethora of okra growing in my garden and I don't know if I can eat or give away anymore!)  I have found that Okra (Hibiscus Eculentus) has already been found to be of use in cosmeceuticals recently and some forms are in the process of being patented as an alternative to botox injetions, in the form of topical applications.

_Oligopeptides from Hibiscus esculentus seeds, called H.E.O in this article (INCI name: Hydrolyzed Hibiscus Esculentus Extract (and) Dextrin). H.E.O was recently found to inhibit muscle contraction in vitro. This has been demonstrated by an innovative test performed with cultured cells mimicking the hyperactivity of facial muscles. This confirmation of a muscle-relaxing mechanism was complemented by an evaluation of the anti- free radical capacity of H.E.O in a battery of in vitro and in tubo tests, covering primary free radicals and secondary reactive oxygen species (ROS). *The anti-wrinkle activity of topically-applied H.E.O was confirmed in a clinical study. As its activity is not limited to relieving the mechanical formation of wrinkles, H.E.O offers more cosmetic anti-aging benefits than botulic toxin injections.*_

This found at http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=15897802

Apparently, upon further research, I have found that the extract from the seeds (produced by an infusion process) has anti-wrinkle benefits for fine lines and over active facial expressions.  As seen here...

http://www.shopjuvenesse.com/product_in ... ucts_id=19

So there you have it.  Some of the research on okra that I have found.  No possible way to control the infusion of an okra I raised in my own yard though 

Interesting none the less....Off to fry some more okra.  Come on over, y'all!  I have plenty!


----------



## Deda (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: More results in findings*



			
				eargirly said:
			
		

> Well, once I get on something, I can't seem to let it go.  (And I have a plethora of okra growing in my garden and I don't know if I can eat or give away anymore!)  I have found that Okra (Hibiscus Eculentus) has already been found to be of use in cosmeceuticals recently and some forms are in the process of being patented as an alternative to botox injetions, in the form of topical applications.
> 
> _Oligopeptides from Hibiscus esculentus seeds, called H.E.O in this article (INCI name: Hydrolyzed Hibiscus Esculentus Extract (and) Dextrin). H.E.O was recently found to inhibit muscle contraction in vitro. This has been demonstrated by an innovative test performed with cultured cells mimicking the hyperactivity of facial muscles. This confirmation of a muscle-relaxing mechanism was complemented by an evaluation of the anti- free radical capacity of H.E.O in a battery of in vitro and in tubo tests, covering primary free radicals and secondary reactive oxygen species (ROS). *The anti-wrinkle activity of topically-applied H.E.O was confirmed in a clinical study. As its activity is not limited to relieving the mechanical formation of wrinkles, H.E.O offers more cosmetic anti-aging benefits than botulic toxin injections.*_
> 
> ...



If you are going to sell anything with Okra in it be very careful with your wording.  Phrases like _*"relieving the mechanical formation of wrinkles"*_, like quoted above would fall into the drug category.  Without proper FDA approval you could be in some hot water.


----------



## eargirly (Sep 22, 2008)

yikes!  I don't think I would ever venture into saying more than the very basic  on a bar of soap!  

I think those companies are getting that type of thing patented anyway.  And all I have is my lowly garden okra.  Certainly not medicinal or herbal grade or whatever that would be.  I just found that the original question I had actually has some answers, and that pleases me enough for now.  

Sure would be fun to make some for myself now though and see how fast i can turn back time!  I'll let ya know what happens 

Before and after pics for the win!!  lol

~ear


----------



## Deda (Sep 22, 2008)

eargirly said:
			
		

> yikes!  I don't think I would ever venture into saying more than the very basic  on a bar of soap!
> 
> I think those companies are getting that type of thing patented anyway.  And all I have is my lowly garden okra.  Certainly not medicinal or herbal grade or whatever that would be.  I just found that the original question I had actually has some answers, and that pleases me enough for now.
> 
> ...



If it turns back time I will gladly sacrifice myself and submit to testing it for ya!  Just DON'T tell me its Okra :::shudder:::


----------



## digit (Sep 23, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> If it turns back time I will gladly sacrifice myself and submit to testing it for ya!  Just DON'T tell me its Okra :::shudder:::


 Me, three. I will soak in a vat of it, and I love okra.    

Great research Eargirly!!!

Digit


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 23, 2008)

Send me a bar of your okra soap! It sounds so unique and I love it!


----------



## eargirly (Jan 17, 2009)

Revisiting this topic as it will be gardening season soon.  Last fall I made the Okra/Tomato soap in a pringles can and sliced into nice rounds.  I have been using it ever since as my facial bar.  At the time I made the soap, I had had a rash under my nose that at some points covered my entire upper lip and would even grow at times to go below my mouth.  No doctor could help me get rid of it.  Tried oral antibiotics, antivirals, antibiotic creams, antifungal creams....moisturizers, etc.  You name it they tried it and then told me that it was just something that they would not be able to treat.  (WTH?)  

Here is a pic of it.  Best I could find since i didn't have many pics at the time (as you can imagine)






So, after using this Okra/Tomato soap I created for about four weeks, the rash was totally gone.  I thought perhaps coincidence.....So I have since tried several times to go back to other facial bars, but always got the rash back within a week.  Back to Okra/Tomato, and away goes the rash.  










All in all, a fun experiment!  Still just using it myself, but loving the effects.  I have rarely even had to use moisturizer this winter.   The clear pics were taken at Christmas.  YAY for Okra/Tomato soap!!

A soaping sucess I just wanted to share    Can't wait for more fresh things to use out of our organic garden this summer!

~ear

I finally figured out how to post a pic in the thread!!  woohoo!


----------



## Deda (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow!  Big difference!  I'm really glad you were able to create something that worked for you.  You're such a pretty girl, it's gotta make you so happy to be rash free and smiling!


----------



## eargirly (Jan 17, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Wow!  Big difference!  I'm really glad you were able to create something that worked for you.  You're such a pretty girl, it's gotta make you so happy to be rash free and smiling!



Thanks Deda!  It does feel good to make something that really helped the rash situation.  

And thank you for the compliment, ma'am!  You know how to make a 39 year old momma feel super young


----------



## SoapMom (Jan 17, 2009)

I have never heard of okra/tomatoe soap.  Where did you find a recipe for that?  Thats wonderful that it helped with your rash!


----------



## eargirly (Jan 17, 2009)

SoapMom said:
			
		

> I have never heard of okra/tomatoe soap.  Where did you find a recipe for that?  Thats wonderful that it helped with your rash!



I totally made it up using okra slime and tomato juice as my liquids.  It doesn't have a scent added to it.  I'm sure I saved the recipe but haven't dug it out since last fall.  I will dig it out and find what I put in it exactly if anyone is interested.  Made a really hard bar that lasts forever.  I think I have only used 1.5 bars since I made them back in early Oct.  We call it Gumbo Soap for fun 

~ear


----------



## Sonam (Feb 10, 2009)

I just stumbled on this thread, i just wanted to say that is soooo kool!!


----------



## digit (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow!!! How awesome is that?? 

 Do you have a web store?

Digit


----------



## Jo (Feb 21, 2009)

*Okra/Tomato Soap*

I totally made it up using okra slime and tomato juice as my liquids.  It doesn't have a scent added to it.  I'm sure I saved the recipe but haven't dug it out since last fall.  I will dig it out and find what I put in it exactly if anyone is interested.  Made a really hard bar that lasts forever.  I think I have only used 1.5 bars since I made them back in early Oct.  We call it Gumbo Soap for fun 

~ear[/quote]

How interesting!!  I hope you find the recipe for this....sounds like something wonderful to do this summer when all the veggies come in.


----------

